# 12' Ocean Master Cape Point Special Conventional Surf Rod (REMOVED FROM MARKET)



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Removed from market..

OM CPS 12' Conventional Surf Rod

Excellent condition less some minor cosmetic scratches
Plate reel seat has been removed and replaced with a Fugi reel seat
Handles 6-12 oz
Price: $80. Local pickup (no shipping) in/near Dover DE area.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

$80.- Last chance before I remove posting.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

off market at this time


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn that was a Good Deal too


----------

